# iPod Touch et email et achat ?



## Vladimok (9 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Peux-ton envoyer des email avec un iPod Touch ? Si oui comment ?

Cela vaut-il la peine d'acheter un iPod Touch ?


Merci


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Décembre 2008)

bien sur qu'on peut envoyer des emails avec un ipod touch.

dans mail, en bas, a gauche


----------



## DeepDark (9 Décembre 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Peux-ton envoyer des email avec un iPod Touch ? Si oui comment ?


Bonsoir :rateau: 
Oui, deux solutions :
- passer par Mail (possibilité de synchroniser les boites mail avec le Mac)
- passer par le webmail



Vladimok a dit:


> Cela vaut-il la peine d'acheter un iPod Touch ?


Comment répondre...

Je serais tenté de te dire oui, l'iPod Touch est une machine magnifique.
Mais après tout dépend de tes besoins, envies, budget...


----------



## OlivierTassi (10 Décembre 2008)

Juste pour envoyer des mails ?
Sinon, iPod Touch pour se connecter sur la toile (Internet et/ou mail) par Wifi, c'est pas le top. Les réseaux Wifi ne sont pas si répandus que ça. Disons que c'est une option qui peut dépanner.


----------



## Vladimok (10 Décembre 2008)

Cela n'a pas l'air très interessant cet iPod touch.


----------



## DeepDark (10 Décembre 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> Cela n'a pas l'air très interessant cet iPod touch.


Et pourtant...


----------



## Vladimok (10 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Et pourtant...



et pourtant quoi ?


----------



## DeepDark (10 Décembre 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> et pourtant quoi ?


Et pourtant quand on l'a on ne peut plus s'en passer 

Sérieusement c'est une magnifique machine, avec une bonne autonomie, lecteur MP3, wifi, on peut y installer les applications que l'on veut... (et j'en passe).


----------



## OlivierTassi (11 Décembre 2008)

oui mais comme PDA ?
Tout dépend quels sont les critères de Vladimok.
Le mieux, c'est qu'il l'essaie pendant une semaine et ensuite, il le rend. On a toujours 1 semaine pour rapporter la marchandise.


----------



## DeepDark (11 Décembre 2008)

OlivierTassi a dit:


> oui mais comme PDA ?


Je m'en sert aussi comme PDA  



OlivierTassi a dit:


> Tout dépend quels sont les critères de Vladimok.


Jamais dit le contraire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2008)

OlivierTassi a dit:


> Juste pour envoyer des mails ?
> Sinon, iPod Touch pour se connecter sur la toile (Internet et/ou mail) par Wifi, c'est pas le top. Les réseaux Wifi ne sont pas si répandus que ça. Disons que c'est une option qui peut dépanner.


Moi, j'en ai un depuis hier. Et je trouve que c'est super. Plus qu'un baladeur numérique, c'est un véritable ordinateur de poche.

Après évidemment il y a la contrainte de l'accès au Net uniquement par connexion wi-fi, contrainte qu'il n'y a pas avec l'iPhone. Mais ça évite de payer 40 euros et plus d'abonnement de mobile. On ne peut pas tout avoir.


----------



## OlivierTassi (11 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> ... Mais ça évite de payer 40 euros et plus d'abonnement de mobile. On ne peut pas tout avoir.


Je suis dans la même optique. Je me dis que c'est avant tout un baladeur numérique, et qu'en plus, je peux de temps en temps accéder à la toile.
Perso, je m'en servirai essentiellement pdt les vacances : chez mes parents, ou dans certains hôtels. Au boulot et chez moi, j'ai ce qu'il me faut, donc...


----------



## Vladimok (12 Décembre 2008)

Existe t-il des housses qui protege le dos (sorte de coque pouvant resté fixe sur l'appareil) et surtout qui pourrai en meme temps proteger l'ecran ?

Le nouvelle iPod touch porte la mention 2G o 3G ?

Est-il réellement nécessaire de prendre une garantie étendue pour ce genre de produit ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Décembre 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> Existe t-il des housses qui protege le dos (sorte de coque pouvant resté fixe sur l'appareil) et surtout qui pourrai en meme temps proteger l'ecran ?
> 
> Le nouvelle iPod touch porte la mention 2G o 3G ?
> 
> ...


Il existe des étuis. Ca, c'est sûr : j'en ai commandé un.  Mais est-ce qu'on peut faire marcher l'iPod Touch en le laissant dedans, je ne sais pas.

Pour la 2e question, c'est l'iPod Touch II

Quant à la garantie supplémentaire, je n'en ai pas pris.


----------



## Vladimok (12 Décembre 2008)

Autre question:

Pour la connexion internet, faut-il une clé WEP ou WPA ? Peux-ton utiliser l'un ou l'autre ?


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Décembre 2008)

les deux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Décembre 2008)

J'utilise une clé WPA et ça passe sans problème. J'ai ajouté l'adresse wi-fi de mon iPod Touch dans la liste des adresses MAC de ma Livebox et elle l'a accepté sans problème (pour une fois qu'elle ne fait pas ch** quand tu lui présente un  nouvel ami, en plus ).


----------



## Vladimok (12 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> J'utilise une clé WPA et ça passe sans problème. J'ai ajouté l'adresse wi-fi de mon iPod Touch dans la liste des adresses MAC de ma Livebox et elle l'a accepté sans problème (pour une fois qu'elle ne fait pas ch** quand tu lui présente un  nouvel ami, en plus ).



Cela sert à quoi l'adresse mac dans la Livebox ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2008)

A restreindre l'accès à ton réseau wi-fi aux appareils que tu veux. Et aussi à résoudre des problèmes de configuration de connexion en wi-fi à la Livebox.


----------



## Vladimok (13 Décembre 2008)

Cette fois c'est fait, j'ai craqué sur l'ipod touch 16 Go avec une garantie étendu. Achat compulsif et irraisonné, mais bon c'est Noël. J'aurai donc ce petit bijou en cadeau à Noël.

Maintenant je vais passer à l'achat d'accessoire. Lesquelles me conseillez-vous ?

Je voudrais également pour le rechargement un dock pas trop cher et efficace qui me permette le rechargement sur secteur et la connection USB sur mon iMac pour la synchronisation.

Quoi prendre ?????

Merci


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Décembre 2008)

pour la recharge, j'ai l'universal dock d'apple.
seul problème, je peux pas laisser l'étuis dessus.

pour les autres accesoires, j'ai un étui et une protection pour l'écran


----------



## Vladimok (13 Décembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> pour la recharge, j'ai l'universal dock d'apple.
> seul problème, je peux pas laisser l'étuis dessus.
> 
> pour les autres accesoires, j'ai un étui et une protection pour l'écran



Quel genre d'etui à tu pris

Tu veux dire que si je mets une coque transparente sur l'ipod on ne peux pas se servir du dock ?


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Décembre 2008)

griffin Reflect, mais c'est la première génération

il est en plastique. (cassé et scotché car j'ai eu la movaise idée de jouer a iGolf et il ma glissé des mains )



Vladimok a dit:


> Tu veux dire que si je mets une coque transparente sur l'ipod on ne peux pas se servir du dock ?



il faut l'enlever a chaque fois.


----------



## Vladimok (13 Décembre 2008)

Il parait qu'avec l'ipod touch 2, on ne peux pas envoyer d'email, ni en recevoir, sauf en le débloquent !!!!

VRAI ou FAUX ?


----------



## DeepDark (13 Décembre 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> Il parait qu'avec l'ipod touch 2, on ne peux pas envoyer d'email, ni en recevoir, sauf en le débloquent !!!!
> 
> VRAI ou FAUX ?


T'en as d'autres comme ça? :rateau:


----------



## Vladimok (13 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> T'en as d'autres comme ça? :rateau:



Il faut pas se faché ! C'est ce que l'on m'a dit !

Et comme je n'y connais rien au iPod je pose la question.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> Il faut pas se faché ! C'est ce que l'on m'a dit !
> 
> Et comme je n'y connais rien au iPod je pose la question.


On s'est trompé.

La preuve : je me suis envoyé un mail hier pour tester. Mon iMac l'a très bien reçu.


----------



## Vladimok (14 Décembre 2008)

Au niveau protction de l'ipod touch 2

J'ai trouvé ceci sur macway:

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/12395/switcheasy-neotouch-black-pour-ipod-touch-2g.html

Connaissez-vous ce produit ?


----------

